# Hey! Wake up!



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

Man, we need a mod on to get rid of this barrage of spam this morning 
Where's our morning person?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Man, we need a mod on to get rid of this barrage of spam this morning
> Where's our morning person?



Our morning person is on Christmas vaca...you just have to put up with my slow butt...


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

The spam was multiplying like rabbits this morning 
But if you are all we got... 

Thanks, Fi!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> The spam was multiplying like rabbits this morning
> But if you are all we got...
> 
> Thanks, Fi!



So far and I'm heading to work!  They are easier for me to find if you report them, ya know...


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So far and I'm heading to work! They are easier for me to find if you report them, ya know...


 
Report them? When the mods are on aren't they reading the posts? Or do they just log on so we think they are reading the posts... or are mods in name only  For all the mods we have you'd think someone would have seen them 
Anyway, I've never reported a post. What do I do, just click on that triangle? I'll figure it out. Get on to work. I've been up working fours hours already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, we are reading the posts, but not all of them all at once!  We have to stumble across them the same way everyone else does.  Yes, the triangle is the report button.  And contrary to popular belief, we don't read each and every post.

I'm two hours behind you...sun isn't even up yet.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 27, 2012)

is this the mood shoveling snow puts you in, pac?  sheesh!  oh, that's right-- there was that monkey bean coffee, too....


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2012)

Every time I see spam or even suspect it, I report it by clicking on the red rimmed triangle.  It highlights the post for mods so they can send those posters to internet hell.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> is this the mood shoveling snow puts you in, pac? sheesh! oh, that's right-- there was that monkey bean coffee, too....


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


>



Check the "what are you doing" thread lol


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, I am not quite awake and I come to this thread, read through it and then look at the highlights on the right.  "ISO spam recipes"   I know in the back of my little mind it is legit, but it just strikes me weird for some reason.  Oh how I wish sometimes I could drink coffee...of any kind!


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2012)

Takes me back to a crazy night where Barbara L and I were up for hours deleting TONS of not only spam but really inappropriate stuff on this site. It kept popping up constantly!!. I think it was 2:30am before I was through - 5:30 her time!


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Every time I see spam or even suspect it, I report it by clicking on the red rimmed triangle. It highlights the post for mods so they can send those posters to internet hell.


 
+1


----------



## Alix (Dec 27, 2012)

jkath said:


> Takes me back to a crazy night where Barbara L and I were up for hours deleting TONS of not only spam but really inappropriate stuff on this site. It kept popping up constantly!!. I think it was 2:30am before I was through - 5:30 her time!



I remember that! Kitchenelf was beside herself the next day.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Check the "what are you doing" thread lol


 monkey bean coffee?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

That thread was good timing, wasn't it, LP? lol


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2012)

The very first time I reported spam, I got blocked permanently for sending spam. I was beside myself. I wanted to cry. Fortunately, PF corrected the problem and I was back. Now when I report a spam, I report it immediately and within seconds, if PF is on, I get an acknowlegement.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have reported spam a couple of times now and it gets removed promptly, good work mods


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> monkey bean coffee?



Ms M, Pac makes a reference to how his coffee tastes in the "what are you doing" thread.  You have to read it to get it!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 27, 2012)

I was a pretty good spam catcher in my days.  But I must say it is nice just to "push the button" and let someone else deal with it!  And you guys do it so well!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

You all know what coffee I was referring to, don't you? The one where monkeys eat the beans, _then_ it's collected...


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a cooking forum! Isn't spam and eggs allowed in the morning?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> This is a cooking forum! Isn't spam and eggs allowed in the morning?


 
Actually, I was out of eggs. Spam on it's own at 6:00 AM isn't very good. Especially a LOT of it


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You all know what coffee I was referring to, don't you? The one where monkeys eat the beans, _then_ it's collected...



I hadn't heard of those.  I did know about the coffee beans eaten by some wildcats that are then harvested.   Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2012)

Alix said:


> I remember that! Kitchenelf was beside herself the next day.


 Sounds about right...and knowing us, we gave her grief... 

Nah...actually it was great knowing I wasn't the only one out there!Thank goodness Barbara's a nightowl!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I hadn't heard of those. I did know about the coffee beans eaten by some wildcats that are then harvested. Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Yeah, that's it. Civets. I thought they were a type of monkey.
Maybe I was confusing this with the coffee beans chewed and spit out by monkeys 
Exotic coffee is monkey business - Washington Times

To keep this OT, I bet both help you Wake Up!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Actually, I was out of eggs. Spam on it's own at 6:00 AM isn't very good. Especially a LOT of it



Unless you live in Hawaii!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

Poor Pac was trying to have a conversation with me before I'd even made a coffee...I was mostly incoherent...


----------



## vitauta (Dec 27, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I hadn't heard of those.  I did know about the coffee beans eaten by some wildcats that are then harvested.   Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




ha-ha-ha, andy, har, har, harvested...the (coffee) beans are then "harvested".
very good, andy.  i really love your deadpan, dry humor sometimes.  this one really cracked me uo, andy, with its intestinal trip, and eventual elimination and, um...harvesting.

and, andy, fyi, that's the very first lol icon i've ever used on dc. or anywhere. serious.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Pac was trying to have a conversation with me before I'd even made a coffee...I was mostly incoherent...


 
What? It only takes twenty seconds or so


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

pacanis said:


> What? It only takes twenty seconds or so



It's 6 feet away from the computer...


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 6 feet away from the computer...


 
They do come with long cords, don't they? 
I could barely drag my Cuisinart out from under the overhead cabinets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

I need an IV infusion that starts 30 minutes before my alarm goes off.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You all know what coffee I was referring to, don't you? The one where monkeys eat the beans, _then_ it's collected...


 


Andy M. said:


> I hadn't heard of those. I did know about the coffee beans eaten by some wildcats that are then harvested. Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 AH HA!! Heard about that coffee in the movie "Bucket List". ROTL that was a good movie!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2012)

BTW, I used the report button this morning around 6:00. How'd it work?


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> BTW, I used the report button this morning around 6:00. How'd it work?




Not very well as far as I can tell.  Hmmm...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2012)

i just used the report button on the "what camera do you use" thread. quan or quam or something thinks we all have taiwanese fonts in our computers.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i just used the report button on the "what camera do you use" thread. quan or quam or something thinks we all have taiwanese fonts in our computers.


 
We have been getting a lot of spam lately.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Man, we need a mod on to get rid of this barrage of spam this morning
> Where's our morning person?


 
I ignore the spam & move on.  Trust that the mods will take care of the problems


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I ignore the spam & move on.  Trust that the mods will take care of the problems



It just takes a few seconds to report the offending post.  That brings it to a mod's attention so they can deal with it promptly.  Otherwise, you have to hope a mod will come across it by chance.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> It just takes a few seconds to report the offending post. That brings it to a mod's attention so they can deal with it promptly. Otherwise, you have to hope a mod will come across it by chance.


 
And, you are quoting me because why, Andy M?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> And, you are quoting me because why, Andy M?



Because you said you ignore the spam and move on, trusting the mods to deal with it.

I was suggesting the mods can deal with it better if members, you included, report the spam rather than ignoring it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Because you said you ignore the spam and move on, trusting the mods to deal with it.
> 
> I was suggesting the mods can deal with it better if members, you included, report the spam rather than ignoring it.



Yes please!  Some of us are "out of the kitchen" and, at least for me, internet connection is spotty at best.  The reports pinpoint the spam and it can be quickly dealt with.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I ignore the spam & move on. Trust that the mods will take care of the problems


 
I feel that it is every members responsibility to report spam.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 28, 2012)

i don't see why it should be necessary to ask dc members to report spam when we see it.  or why there should be opposition to the very idea. it seems to me such a natural act which requires no time or effort by the reporter, and goes to the general good of our dc forum.  tell me how i'm wrong, please.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 28, 2012)

Another nice thing about reported posts is that they go to our email accounts.  If we don't have automatic access to DC, we can at least get the reports through email and then deal with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2012)

I, for one, respond first to all reported posts.  They get taken care of before I start looking for what's funny, what's new and what's happening.  Most of the time, before I even get my coffee in the morning.  Reporting spam when you come across it is a huge time saver, the Mods and Admins appreciate it!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 28, 2012)

Who doesn't like pressing buttons??? 

It's quick, it's easy and it should give everyone satisfaction in 2 ways .. it takes care of a problem and it keeps this great forum great !!

And a big thank you to the Mods who keep this place humming along.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

That we DO PF, thanks to all who take the time to report. It really makes life easier for us. 
kades


----------

